

One language to rule em all - C# - sathley
http://devzoneblog.wordpress.com/2013/11/20/one-language-to-rule-em-all-c/

======
rbanffy
If you really agree with this article (and you are uncomfortable with learning
a new language) you should really learn other, different, languages (hit: Java
won't do).

